# What have I done?



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky's bangs were long and straight and beautiful and everything was growing in in the time that's passed since the groomer had clippered his face disastrously. But I....well I wanted to see his eyes (know this happens to many of us) so I took a blunt ended scissor and kind of gave him a layered bang chop around the eyes and it really is too bad. I feel quite guilty. DH hates it etc. etc. So here he is (below-it's worse inprofise) and I have two questions. 1) what do I do with the brownish beard (it looks better though not perfect right after his bath but one little dig in the dirt and there it is again); and 2) Will the bangs grow quickly? (I guess they will never catch up with the rest of him and it will take professional grooming to make it all comparable length). Thanks for commiseration.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Remember hair grows! Give the hair a couple of months and he will be shaggy again. Grooming is addicting and you have to know when to stop. I have learned to pick and choose which hairs are going to be hanging down in Dexter's face.

This is Dexter's picture recently. What I do with the beard is I thin it so it lays close under the chin. Dexter tends to get all that food staining look in his mustache and beard because of the white hair. You got to know when to stop using those thinning clippers.....grooming is so addicting.

It is a learning experience and you will get better as time goes on. I have also learned by taking these close up pictures it shows me where more trimming is needed. It is all a balance game.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Dexter is adorable and has similar coloring/markings to Lucky. Thanks for your help. Don't even own thinning shears. Will get asap. Equipment is important. My mother always made my bangs too short. I know how Lucky is feeling!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I took scissors to Brody's bangs once. Never again. A groomer I am not! I ended up having to take him in to a groomer to get a complete haircut and his bangs fixed up as much as they could. It's hair. It grows back. Totally not the end of the world.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I use a small pair of thinning scissors from Sally's Hair Supplies.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lucky still looks very appealing,even if his cut is not as you would like.With regards to how to keep his beard white,have you tried baking powder,or as you Americans say soda?!After he has had a bath and is all nice and clean,get a handful of baking soda and rub it into his beard[you can do this whilst his beard is still damp]the soda repels water or other fluids,so any liquid sort of sits on the top of the fur,therefore not staining it.If you remember to rub some in every so often it does help to keep the area clean and dry.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for these tips. Will order scissors and try baking soda (great idea). I appreciate your noting his appeal Clare. In spite of the "ran into a lawn mower" look, it is nice to see his eyes. He's very big on eye contact (are they all?) and it's fun to see them easily. I had wanted him to look his best today. A friend is visiting a puppy she's taking at the end of the summer from the same breeder we used and we're going out with her for a visit. So Lucky will see his mother, his sister (the breeder kept her to show) and his first human mother figure (the breeder). Great excitement here. Am sure they'll all recognize Lucky in spite of my fiasco.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I think he looks ADORABLE. What a cutie pie and those eyes. No bangs seeing the eyes vs bangs and no eyes - it's a little doggie dilemma. I have felt the same way with my dog. But it does grow in very quickly.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I think he is still adorable!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have got to try the Baking Soda tip! Thanks! I have also found that creating the bangs took a long time. A little nip here and a little nip there, a slow process and the bangs will look like you want them eventually.


----------

